# Song Tao info



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Does anybody know anything about the former chinese basketball player Song Tao who got drafted by the Atlanta Hawks in 1987?


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.asiansportsnet.com/basketball/history_nba.html


----------

